# Rogers' DOUBLING Overage Charges



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I just saw this on my new bill - Effective August 16, 2012 the Maximum overage fee for usage over your plan's cap increases from $50 to $100!

Holy smokes! Just yesterday I hear they are laying off another 300-350 workers because of lower profits and now this. What's next? I'm a little worried now on what's coming as I just signed up with the devil I thought I knew for 2 more years to get a better locked in price for cable and internet.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

TekSavvy


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The devil you know is still the devil.

(Also a happy TekSavvy user.)


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

You might be able to use the overage charge change as a reason to cancel your contract... I've heard great things about teksavvy, however I use another small provider that does fiber hookups in large multi residential buildings.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

my contract is up in August.. 
I am thinking tis the season to cancel - TV services, cable..
keep my iPhones.. and deal with it until october when they are up.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I checked out Teksavvy when I made my plans to move - I ended up staying with Rogers because they offered the best overall deal for my needs, plus I wanted one vendor for Tv and internet.

I don't go over my cap to often and when I did it was only for $10-20 anyways and the past 3 months, both my sons have moved out (taking with them their downloading habits), so I doubt I'll go over my cap again.

the news was about Rogers doubling the over-charges yet again effecting people with the lite plans more so that the Extreme or Ultimate Plan


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been watching a lot of Netflix lately and was eating up my 80G cap quickly, so I called Rogers to discuss. Turns out I was free to cancel my service (because I was no longer under contracts or commitments), so I politely suggested that their competition's plan with high bandwidth is a better fit for my needs. He offered me 80% off their 150G plan as long as I committed to keeping my three services (internet, tv, home phone) for two years. 

I accepted the deal -- I'm basically paying $15 a month for a 150G cap -- but I have to say, with HD Netflix, I can burn through that 150G in a month. I have to keep an eye on it, and when I get to about 80G, I downgrade the picture quality from "best" to just "good".


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Another teksavvy client here. Can be a high bandwidth user here, so I've been more than happy when I ditched my old grandfathered unlimited bell Internet for teksavvy and saved $30/month. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

boxlight said:


> I've been watching a lot of Netflix lately and was eating up my 80G cap quickly, so I called Rogers to discuss. Turns out I was free to cancel my service (because I was no longer under contracts or commitments), so I politely suggested that their competition's plan with high bandwidth is a better fit for my needs. He offered me 80% off their 150G plan as long as I committed to keeping my three services (internet, tv, home phone) for two years.
> 
> I accepted the deal -- I'm basically paying $15 a month for a 150G cap -- but I have to say, with HD Netflix, I can burn through that 150G in a month. I have to keep an eye on it, and when I get to about 80G, I downgrade the picture quality from "best" to just "good".


I think I will take this approach. I am considering Wightman Telecom since I can get their service in my area and people seem pretty happy with them. But if Rogers discounted our bill I might stay with them out of convenience. 

Might be a silly question, so excuse me but the Rogers account isn't and never has been in my name. Are you under a contract with the high speed internet service? I know I obviously am with my phone. We don't have TV though, and home phone is the only other service. There is nothing to prevent me from just switching internet service?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

tdu said:


> I think I will take this approach. I am considering Wightman Telecom since I can get their service in my area and people seem pretty happy with them. But if Rogers discounted our bill I might stay with them out of convenience.
> 
> Might be a silly question, so excuse me but the Rogers account isn't and never has been in my name. Are you under a contract with the high speed internet service? I know I obviously am with my phone. We don't have TV though, and home phone is the only other service. There is nothing to prevent me from just switching internet service?


Internet is usually a 1 year contract but I've been told sometimes if you sign up with a bundle they'll quietly stick it to you for 3 so you get their best rates. But I don't know that for sure. Best to check your details for yourself on you myRogers account. Early cancellation isn't usually anywhere as close to expensive as cell cancellation. Also always a good idea to check if you own or rent the modem.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Can you not add on if you're about to go over your normal cap?

I have a 60 GB cap with Bell, just got an automated email notification that I was at 90% of my cap with only 10 days into my billing period - with a phone call and $5.- I added 25 GB to my current cap, for another $5.- I can add another 25 GB.
Seems like a reasonable approach.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

krs said:


> Can you not add on if you're about to go over your normal cap?.


No. You can't.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

And I always thought Bell was the big bad wolf on the block!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

krs said:


> And I always thought Bell was the big bad wolf on the block!


They are - $5 for 25GB with a 60GB base cap is absurd.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> They are - $5 for 25GB with a 60GB base cap is absurd.


It's all relative.
My normal usage is around 35-45GB, so having a 60GB cap is not an issue.
Bumping it up by 25GB for $5.- for the month while I have some extra people staying here is fine in my books.

Switching to Teksavvy or another internet provider would actually cost me more overall because of the package deal I have with Bell.
Don't think I didn't look at that last time my plans came up for renewal.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

For what it's worth, I took the time and expense to attempt a switch to Teksavvy last month. I had to buy a modem, pay setup fees, etc. The day of my service activation came, no internet. Call them up, they have no idea. Next day, internet was working... for 11 days. Then it went down again. Tech support is absolutely useless. 5 days no internet... a Rogers tech comes and fixes the issue at my outside box (which is what I told Teksavvy on day 1 was the issue). But still no internet... problems with Teksavvy servers in my area. I went 9 days without internet before caving and sheepishly crawling back to Rogers (who had me up and running in 2 hours). 

Just an FYI. Teksavvy support is the worst I've ever seen, and if you go down, expect to be down for a long time.

A7


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

imnothng said:


> No. You can't.


i think you can with bell. not sure with rogers..


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

a7mc said:


> For what it's worth, I took the time and expense to attempt a switch to Teksavvy last month. I had to buy a modem, pay setup fees, etc. The day of my service activation came, no internet. Call them up, they have no idea. Next day, internet was working... for 11 days. Then it went down again. Tech support is absolutely useless. 5 days no internet... a Rogers tech comes and fixes the issue at my outside box (which is what I told Teksavvy on day 1 was the issue). But still no internet... problems with Teksavvy servers in my area. I went 9 days without internet before caving and sheepishly crawling back to Rogers (who had me up and running in 2 hours).
> 
> Just an FYI. Teksavvy support is the worst I've ever seen, and if you go down, expect to be down for a long time.
> 
> A7


did you get any money back as they did not provide the services you requested?


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

a7mc said:


> Just an FYI. Teksavvy support is the worst I've ever seen, and if you go down, expect to be down for a long time.
> 
> A7


damn bud, sorry to hear that. I haven't needed Teksavvy support luckily, because I have heard very bad things about it.

For me though I didn't really have a choice. I download easily over 100gigs a month sometimes hitting 500. I don't watch ANY live TV anymore and TV is one of my favourite pastimes, .

I switched to Bell from Robbers because I could ncrease my bandwidth without increasing my plan. I didn't realize though that I could only up it a certain amount, so I switched to Teksavvy. The bell retentions guy was giving me a bunch of crap, but I asked him more than once if he could give me unlimited bandwidth. After about the fourth time of me saying if he can't do that then I'm gone, he laughed and agreed I'm better off leaving.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I yelled at Rogers and got a 300 GB plan for $60 which will serve us fine. Threatened TechSavvy. 
TS takes time but their tech staff I talked to ( one of our staff got it and I had a question about smtp limits ) - knew their stuff.
Staff had to wait all day but both parts of the setup needed got done and no issues so far.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> I yelled at Rogers and got a 300 GB plan for $60 which will serve us fine.


Do you rent the modem? That was what ticked me off more than anything. To get more bandwidth they wanted me to pay more for a modem, but I didn't want more speed, just bandwidth.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

yeah cuz ours is all tied in with our biz phone as well


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I classify this under "Wonders never cease"

This past thursday night I go the "mybell" website to check the current internet usage.
Detailed usage on a per day basis shows up but the summary page says: "Information not available"

Since the summary page is the only one that shows how much bandwidth I can use this billing period and since I had just added 50 GB the day before by phone, I wanted to make sure that extra bandwidth showed on my account and I don't get dinged overage fees.
So I call up Bell Internet support Friday after lunch to complain that my summary usage doesn't show for the current billing period. Showed for all previous six month just not the current one.
Short discussion about trying a different browser but the Bell first level support was smart enough to check my account himself and saw the problem first hand.
So he gives me a ticket number, his name and employee number (all without being asked) and tells me he will escalate to 2nd level support.
OK - first tech call I had with anyone recently that didn't end up in a 45 minute exercise going around the loop over and over again.
Late Friday night I check my account again and lo and behold, the summary usage is now back for the current billing period.
Great I thought, pretty prompt service....and I thought that was it.

Well - her comes the "wonders never cease part"...Saturday morning the phone rings about 10am. Bell Support is on the line.
"Now what" I think.....but this is actually a Bell guy from 2nd level support checking if my problem was resolved, explaining what happened that caused the problem and apologizing to the problem.
Frankly - I was just floored - I can't remember the last time any tech support person ever called me to verify that a problem I reported was fixed.
Well, not quite true, Bell does it with land line phone problems but it's not something most companies do.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I received a bizarre message from Rogers saying my "digital service has been restored" and to call a certain number to understand what it means. I phoned the number and was immediately transferred to billing to explain why my bill payment was late! I explained to the person that the bill had already been paid and to please put me through to the service number I was calling. Not so fast--the cow on the other end began to lecture me about paying bills on time. It went on for several minutes. She then began to tell me that I could pay the bill that_ hadn't yet been issued_ right away... blah, blah, blah. I told her that since the payment info had been received and recorded, I was going to leave now. She told me that I had no choice--I would be subject to her lectures whether I wanted to hear them or not!

I hung up in the middle of it.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Well another year and another massive increase in Roger's overage charges - last year is was a doubling of the overage charge, now Robber's is increasing the overage charge from $1.25 to $2.00 per GB (just to help you get to that overage maximum much faster I'm sure). 

Roger's is starting to get on my nerves, I thought I had a great plan locked in for two years but my bill has gone up by just over $20 a month in the past year for service cost increases. Looks like I'm going to be playing the retentions game again.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

simon said:


> Well another year and another massive increase in Roger's overage charges - last year is was a doubling of the overage charge, now Robber's is increasing the overage charge from $1.25 to $2.00 per GB (just to help you get to that overage maximum much faster I'm sure).
> 
> Roger's is starting to get on my nerves, I thought I had a great plan locked in for two years but my bill has gone up by just over $20 a month in the past year for service cost increases. Looks like I'm going to be playing the retentions game again.


Why are you still with them? There are plenty of other providers - Start.ca and TekSavvy being the two that come to mind.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Why are you still with them? There are plenty of other providers - Start.ca and TekSavvy being the two that come to mind.


as quoted "I thought I had a great plan locked in for two years but my bill has gone up by just over $20 a month in the past year for service cost increases" - still in contract for another year


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

simon said:


> as quoted "I thought I had a great plan locked in for two years but my bill has gone up by just over $20 a month in the past year for service cost increases" - still in contract for another year


You can break the contract. The amount saved by switching almost certainly outweighs the cancellation amount.


----------

